# Sikaflex 512 best price



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Where is the best deal/price on Sikaflex 512?

Thanks

David


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Depends on how many tubes you want!

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Careful David.

The shelf life is very limited, so if you find some at a bargain price there might be a good reason!! 8O 

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi John

Only a couple.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

spindrifter said:


> Hi John
> 
> Only a couple.


.>>HERE<<


----------

